# 2014 Frank Helton Crab Cruncher Classic



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Harbor Docks Charities to Host Frank Helton Crab Cruncher Classic
Cobia World Championships Update

Destin, Fla. – April 8, 2014 - This weekend, Harbor Docks Restaurant will host the 30th annual Frank Helton Crab Cruncher Classic. The tournament’s presenting sponsor is Back Forty Beer Company. Festivities start Thursday, April 10th and the winners will be announced Sunday April 13th. The top cobia fishing teams in the world will be competing for over $250,000 in awards. 10% of proceeds go to Harbor Docks Charities which sponsors Take-A-Kid Fishing, the first Sunday every November. More than 8,000 children have enjoyed a day fishing in the Gulf of Mexico on boats from the Destin charter fleet.

Each night of the tournament will feature a complete dinner. Thursday night there will be a BBQ dinner hosted by Back Forty Beer Company. Friday night, guest will enjoy a Low Country Boil hosted by Trey Nick of Nick’s Seafood. La Paz Restaurante and Cantina will provide a fajita buffet Saturday night. The tournament will wrap up with Prime Rib and Fried Cobia provided by Harbor Docks Sunday night.

The Crab Cruncher Classic is a weekend tournament that takes place during the six week Cobia World Championships. Harbor Docks has hosted this tournament for three decades. There are currently 84 boats competing for over $70,000 in the Cobia World Championships. Weigh-in stations are located across the Northern Gulf Coast in Orange Beach, Ala., Pensacola, Destin, and Panama City. The Cobia World Championships Tournament ends on Sunday, May 4th. The current standings are as follows:

Overall World Championships
1st - Miss B Haven - Eddy Griffith - 83.8 lbs
2nd - Long Weekend - Jason Sallee - 83.3 lbs
3rd - Nothin Matters - Tony Chicola - 77.64 lbs

28' & Under World Championships
1st - Fish On - Collin Crumbley - 75.0 lbs
2nd - Crunch Time - Howard Farrow - 48.8 lbs
3rd - Dawn Patrol - Bert Savoir - 47.2 lbs

Ladies World Champion
1st - Un Reel - Becky Loeffler - 68.7 lbs
2nd - Sure Lure - Pam Dana - 63.0 lbs
3rd - Un Reel - Becky Loeffler - 41.2 lbs

Most Fish 50 Pounds and Over
Surreel - 3 fish

No fish have been weighed to date in the Junior World Championships.

The Cobia World Championships and Crab Cruncher Classic serve as Harbor Docks Charities’ main fundraisers for their 20th Annual Take-A-Kid Fishing Day, held Sunday, November 2, 2014. In 2013, the tournaments combined to pay out over $220,000 in cash and prizes and raised over $20,000 for the 19th Annual Take-A-Kid Fishing Day.

Formerly known as Rally for Recreation (founded in 1986), Harbor Docks Charities hosts numerous fundraising events throughout the year including the Cobia World Championships and Crab Cruncher Classic fishing tournament as well as the Caddyshack Classic Golf Tournament and Harbor Docks Charity Auction.


###

For more information about the Cobia World Championships or the Frank Helton Crab Cruncher Classic, please visit www.cobiaworldchampionships.com. You may also call Eddie Morgan at (850) 837-2506 or email Eddie at [email protected].


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Should be a good one. The fish are going to show up strong this next week.


----------

